# هذا الموقع مخصص لهندسة تكرير البترول



## كريم ابوزيد (20 أغسطس 2006)

هذا الموقع مخصص لهندسة تكرير البترول , فقط سجل سؤالك ويمكنك ايضا التعرف على
كل المشاكل التى تحدث داخل معامل التكرير و الاراء الممكنة لحلها .

http://www.refiningonline.com/qaBrowse.asp


----------



## petrolium_engineer (28 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يا أخي.....أحمد صبري


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يا أخي.....أيمن سعيد​


----------



## khalled (6 أكتوبر 2006)

.جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كريم يوسف (24 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا كريم على الموقع


----------



## midors (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*صديقك محمد سليمان*

قشطة على الشغل الجميل ياكيمو


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد زغمور (5 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا عم كيمو 
حسن الأسكندرانى


----------



## prof mido (8 نوفمبر 2006)

welcom for eny one


----------



## fihonil (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## refiningboy (26 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعاً أبو صبرى دايماً مبدع ..........
أيمن سعيد


----------



## مضر الحيالي (19 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من القائمين على المنتدى ارسال تفاصيل كافية عن اساليب التحكم بالموائع
حيث انيخريج هندسة التحكم الالي(السيطرة ونظم الحاسبات)وارغب في العمل في شركات النفط


----------



## سهيل اليماني (19 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا المطلوب يامنارة الخير معلومات عن استخلاص ال(lpg) من النفط الخام في المصافي معامل التكرير وجزاكم عند الله الكريم،،،،،،


----------



## سهيل اليماني (19 فبراير 2007)

*Ganm_ibb************

وماذا عن موضوع (c5) حيث وانا اعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## مضر الحيالي (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم الرجاء من القائمين على هذا المنتدى تزويدي بالمعلومات الوافية حول الاساليب المتبعة للتحكم بالموائع وكافة اجهزة القياس والسيطرة المتعلقة بالنفط


----------



## الاعصار (18 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً لك ولامثالك الطيبين


----------

